

My Twitter account -- @yes -- just got hacked. Can anyone help? - zaru

I already submitted all the forms on Twitter.com to recover the account but I have no idea if that will get through. The hacker already wiped the account clean. Anybody know what I should do?
======
merinid
My twitter account got hacked, but i did not comlain on HN. I really should
have. Even though i got through to support (i have a friend who worka at
twitter who referred me), they claimed that my email address was not the one
associated with the twitter account. Well guess what, when you msg or add me
to your feed, those notificationa come straight to my inbox. The only thing
that doesn't reach my email account (standard gmail) is a password reset link
. So annoying. I've been bouncing back with support for weeks.

------
Xanza
"By default, you can initiate a password reset by entering only your
@username. If you check this box, you will be prompted to enter your email
address or phone number if you forget your password."

If you're able to get back your account, enable the "Require personal
information to reset my password" option in the twitter account settings.
Because you didn't have this option enabled, when your email was compromised
all's they had to do was know your twitter username and do a password reset by
email.

------
zaru
Good news everyone, my account has been fully restored. Special thanks to the
Twitter support guardian angels.

------
zaru
Update: I made an interim Twitter account so that I can communicate with
support here <https://twitter.com/yesgothacked>

------
xSwag
How do you know that your PC was not compromised?

~~~
zaru
Good question xSwag, I suppose I don't. I clicked the wrong link in an email.

------
OGinparadise
You made it to HN front page so help from twitter is probably on the way.

On the same topic: How do these accounts (including email) get hacked? Does
brute force work even with max number of failed logins or what?

~~~
zaru
My email was not hacked but the Twitter account was compromised.

~~~
meric
t1's dead post: What was the password (in terms of what it contained)? Was the
password more like 'baseball' or 'B@s3B41122984'? It's possible that someone
has the copyright or convinced support they were you if the password is indeed
complex. You can contact twitter support. <https://twitter.com/crystal> \-----

~~~
cynix
Of course, we don't know if zaru is actually the rightful owner of the
account. He could be trying to convince us (and Twitter support) in an attempt
to take over the account...

~~~
zaru
Understandable remark cynix but I am definitely @yes. You can ask any of my
friends and followers. I do believe they keep the history of your user
account, my biggest concern is recovering my account now that the hacker
removed all my person info from it.

